

Understanding the Microsoft Surface (a sort of Review) - mamby
http://hal2020.com/2012/10/28/understanding-the-microsoft-surface-a-sort-of-review/

======
acqq
A4 paper is 210 by 297 millimetres and that aspect is very, very far from 16:9
ratio. iPad ratio: 1.33, A4 ratio: 1.41, wheras 16:9 is 1.77.

------
corporalagumbo
Very nice analysis, and a good antidote to some of the other reviews floating
around.

